# Elf on the Shelf...



## wyogirl (Nov 29, 2015)

So I've decided that this year I will bring that creepy little elf into our home.  I still need to buy it... But I've also decided that in order to motivate me to move the darn thing.... I'm creating a photo project. So.... Just for fun.... Post your elf pics. Ya know... If you have a creepy little elf.  And here's hoping my almost 5 year old will like it

Show us your elf!


----------



## TCP2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's mine....


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 3, 2015)

Turns out I suck at this.... Hopefully tonight will be epic. Not holding my breath though. Lol


----------



## killerseaguls (Dec 3, 2015)

I've convinced my girlfriend to buy one. This weekend mischief will be had. Stay tuned!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Dec 3, 2015)

If we got one, I'm afraid the little 



Spoiler



<expletive>


 would get fed to the cats.


----------



## wyogirl (Dec 4, 2015)

Cell phone pic, but this is what happens when dad gets a hold of the elf.... He gets a mustache and posed on a bottle of bourbon.


----------

